# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Nanomelo

## AndreMelo

Há uns meses montei um nano que coloquei na secretaria onde tem o pc mas devido a muito contratempos nem cegou a arrancar.



Depos arranjei um aquário maior e a maria deixou colocar na garagem o que me permitiu dar azas a imaginação com custos quase 0. 

Setup:

Aquario: 62cm x 30.5 cm x 33 cm 60 litros +/-
Iluminação: 4x 18W T8 Sky White
Rocha: 7 Kg
Escumador: Diy
Circulaçao: Bomba 300l/h, Cabeça de filtro 750l/h
Aquecimento: 75W
Reposição: Diária manualmente com água de osmose 
TPA: Água do mar 

Fotos gerais:












Escumador

Aqui ficam umas fotos mais detalhadas disto.

A água e puxada pelo fundo da garrafa logo de seguida onde entra um tubo de ar que e sugado por aspiração, depois sai pela outra extremidade bate num "chapeu" e segue para cima para o copo de colector.

Geral:









Sitio por onde entra a água e o ar é sugado :



A trabalhar:












Aqui 2 videos dele a funcionar:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNkMm...ature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhYy_vlRsRk


É normal as rochas ficarem assim tao cheias de castanho? Isso anda a alastrar por todo o aquário de dia para dia...

Gerais





Castanho








O escumador e a iluminação(feita em menos de 10 min) foram feitos as três pancadas só para manter o sistema a funcionar, ainda este mês espero substituir o escumador por algo assim http://www.aquariumtechnik.at/NanoHangOnEN.html e acabar a calha de iluminação.
A posição da rocha também não é definitiva visto que ainda falta mais areia e mais um pouco de rocha.

----------


## AndreMelo

Aqui ficam algumas fotos com muita pena minha o meu grande calcinus não quis sair.
Outra novidade e que estou a pintar a garagem e foi uma obra de arte pintar a zona do aquario  













Aqui o que eu espero que seja coralina

----------


## AndreMelo

Este é o grandalhão, é maior que uma moeda de 2 

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas.
Grande Bixo!!! Ta grande!!!
Agora é deixares andar, e deixares ciclar como deve ser e sem pressas, sabes que aqui nos aquarios posso dizer sem qualquer duvida que a pressa é inimiga e causa muitos estragos, por isso deixa andar, pondera bem as coisase vais ver que ao fim de um tempo vais ver que é verdade. As vezes nao é preçiso grandes coisas para ter um aquario bonito,ate com equipamento feito a mao as vezes funciona!!!
E certamente consegues ter um bonito aquario.

----------


## AndreMelo

Não sei porque mas só consigo colocar 6 fotos por post por isso aqui vai.

Finalmente chegou o material da china  ;: Yahoo!: 
O wavemaker é um expetaculo o escumador ainda estou as cabeçadas para o por a traballhar.

----------


## AndreMelo

MAis umas fotos dos bichos que por aqui andam 









E aqui o que me parece ser coralina que de dia para dia cresce

----------


## AndreMelo

O escumador a trabalhar.




O resultado de um dia de escumaçao foi isto.

----------


## AndreMelo

O wavemaker não sei se esta na melhor das posições o que acham?




Outro grande problema que ando a ter é a evaporação, ando a perder cerca de 3 litros de agua por dia, como resolvo isso sem maquina de osmose?
Posso por exemplo assim que o nivel de agua descer muito fazer uma ligeira TPA dia sim dia não?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ola André

Regra numero 1

O escumador tem de funcionar sempre com a agua ao mesmo nivel.... flutuações no nivel de agua ao nivel do local onde o escumador esta instalado provocam um funcionamento errado do escumador.

O escumador deve funcionar muito mais fora da linha de agua, o que esta  a retirar, quase se bebe com um pouco de groselha.

Arranja um deposito de agua de 10 ou 20 litros, coloca-o ao lado da sump, ligado a uma boia de reposição, assim sempre que tiveres perda de agua por evaporação será se imediato compensada, corrigindo os niveis de densidade da agua e o nivel de agua na sump.

----------


## AndreMelo

A zona onde os escumadores estão não sofre de qualquer oscilação de nível, com o evaporar da agua o compartimento que sofre oscilações de nível é o compartimento da bomba, também já coloquei o escumador mais fora de agua e vou deixar uns tempos a ganhar sujidade.

O reservatório para reposição é a parte mais fácil de resolver isto é ja esta feito mas como não tenho maquina de osmose ainda não uso.

Tenho boas e más noticias.

O refratrometro já chegou e veio dentro de uma caixa toda fixe e tal, estou muito satisfeito.

Por outro lado ao medir com o mesmo a minha densidade esta em 1029   :Embarrassment:

----------


## João Jordão

Tenta baixar para 1024, tem sal a mais.

----------

